# The new "777" site logo ROCKS



## Emperoff (Jan 19, 2008)

Just wanted to say that.  Chris

It will look badass on a T-shirt too


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2008)

You can thank Darren for that.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 19, 2008)

It's great


----------



## playstopause (Jan 19, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> It will look badass on a T-shirt too



 Agreed.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks killer.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 19, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Just wanted to say that.  Chris
> 
> It will look badass on a T-shirt too



Fuck yeah


----------



## amonb (Jan 19, 2008)

Time for a new run of T-shirts by the sound of it...

Hopefully with 5xl size for us fat bastards!

That logo rocks heaps,  Chris and Darren!


----------



## darren (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2008)

Seriously, we need to talk. I can get those done, but they'll be $20-25/shirt, and will need your help setting it up with the screen printer. 

I prolly just need a .psd and high quality JPG of 'em.


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2008)

I put your name in the copyright notice down bottom btw, D.


----------



## darren (Jan 19, 2008)

Fanx!

I can send you vector EPS files, so your screen printer can set them up to whatever size you want.


----------



## budda (Jan 19, 2008)

i want that shiiirt!

and yes the new logo is hawt. good job djentlemen


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 19, 2008)

darren said:


>



OH MY GAWD!  

I want a thousand zillions of the black ones!!! 

The last one will surely appeal Drew & Stitch


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 20, 2008)

AHHHHHH NEW LAYOUT











It's fucking rad. 






New stickers, anybody?


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks fucking killer.


----------



## Michael (Jan 20, 2008)

Those shirts are fucking awesome.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd totally wear those black ones when bangin' my bitcheseses, and the pink one for my time with Shawn. <3



Seriously, are those gonna be made?


----------



## Lee (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd rock both a black and olive one


----------



## amonb (Jan 20, 2008)

I will pay for the damn 5xl shirt myself if I have to, get those shirts made now!


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey, Darren, the new 777 logo rocks!  Thanks!


----------



## amonb (Jan 21, 2008)

Is this just me, or could the 777 logo be a little lower on the screen to match the height level of the characters in sevenstring.org to the left...

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 21, 2008)

And what about a camo one with white logo?

It would be fucking rad


----------



## smueske (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the new look, Chris!


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 25, 2008)

GENIOUS!!!!! please can you send me the logo in resizable format I can make the shirts

[email protected] please pleaseee or make the shirts and send me some!!!!!!!!! I'll wear it on my gigs!!! big ones...


----------



## darren (Jan 25, 2008)

The logo won't be made available for just anyone to make their own stuff. Only officially licensed sevenstring.org merchandise.


----------



## Zoltta (Jan 25, 2008)

Can you send me a somewhat High Res Picture of the Logo please?


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 26, 2008)

lol that's what I asked too... well I can make the shirts if ya wanna... but okay please let me know when you make it if thats the plan 
or send me hi-res too )


----------



## courtney2018 (Jan 26, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> The last one will surely appeal Drew & Stitch




Oooo, and me too. I like the pink one.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 26, 2008)

Badass logo.


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 27, 2008)

be sure to make some background 777 wallpapers!!!!!!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 28, 2008)

darren said:


>


 
I WANT THE PINK ONE!!


----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 1, 2008)

darren said:


>



ill take one in black


----------

